
Cherokee (Web Server) Annouces Streaming WebM (VP8) One Day Later - barredo
http://www.alobbs.com/1386/Streaming_WebM_VP8_One_Day_Later.html
======
barredo
For those of you who don't know Cherokee there is a simple benchmark page on
its site: <http://www.cherokee-project.com/benchmarks.html>

